
El Chapo, Escaped Drug Lord, Has Been Recaptured - chewymouse
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/09/world/americas/El-Chapo-captured-mexico.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
bpolverini
With an infinite supply of drug money and weapons coming in from the United
States, what is PRI or the PAN or the PRD supposed to do? Mexicans are proud,
and the notion of immediately extraditing him to the country that gave him
power is an incredibly bitter pill to swallow.

I wouldn't be surprised if he just has an "accident" in the following months
that leaves him dead and buried where he committed all this injustice: in
Mexico.

------
arjn
While I don't really care much either way - why is this on HN news ? Its not
really technology related.... even tangentially (it seems).

~~~
elchief
Apparently it is of interest to the audience!

------
jqm
I know and agree dangerous criminals need to be in prison, but for some
perverse reason I find myself kind of rooting for this guy.

Possibly it's the awe at the engineering marvel of his last escape tunnel.
Anyway I'm guessing his luck and run out and betting he doesn't get away
again.

~~~
bpolverini
There is absolutely nothing to root for. He's killed (and his cartel continues
to kill) a tragic number of innocent people: women, children, and the poor,
all across Mexico. He's a vulture.

~~~
jqm
I know. I'm sorry. I can't help it. I don't know what the problem is.....

~~~
joshbaptiste
No need to apologize, I get where your coming from, good or bad leaders are
glorified in some form or another, especially in organized crime.

------
jayess
I'm guessing that the US traded some serious intelligence help for an
agreement that he'd be extradited to the US following his capture.

------
bl4ckdu5t
He'll need a medal if he escapes again

------
gsibble
Ship him to a supermax in the US.

~~~
dopamean
Why?

